

Elevator Pitches that Don't Suck - nordicnomad82
http://www.voodooanthology.com/2012/03/elevator-pitches-that-dont-suck.html
A bunch of good rules of thumb for pitching your startup and not sucking at it.
======
khanzaki
Goods points covered there. David S. Rose sums it up nicely here on a TED talk
[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/david_s_rose_on_pitching_to...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/david_s_rose_on_pitching_to_vcs.html)

~~~
nordicnomad82
Awesome video, thanks for sharing it!

